# Sony Ericsson K810i



## La mouette (6 Février 2007)

*Sony Ericsson K810i*










Nouveau mobile UMTS pr&#233;sent&#233; aujourd'hui &#224; Paris.

Quelques am&#233;lioration par rapport au K800i, mais rien de fondamental.

Plus de photos: ici


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2007)

J'ai laiss&#233; passer le K800i, encore trop proche du K750. Il est vraiment plus fin ?


----------



## Caza (6 Février 2007)

Les touches sont spéciales ... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ai laissé passer le K800i, encore trop proche du K750. Il est vraiment plus fin ?



Pas vraiment, il est un poil plus large que le K800i.


----------



## Kortisonne (6 Février 2007)

Il est un tout petit peu plus petit et plus fin que le K800i.


K800i : 106x47x18

K810i : 104x46x17


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2007)

Effectivement, les apparences sont trompeuses


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2007)

Un W880 tout moche, alors ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

Le K800i et le K810i


----------



## kenell (7 Février 2007)

Kortisonne a dit:


> Il est un tout petit peu plus petit et plus fin que le K800i.
> 
> 
> K800i : 106x47x18
> ...



Si je puis me permettre, ces donn&#233;es sont erron&#233;es...
specs site SE france : 
SE K800 : 105 x 47 x 22 (http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=fr&lc=fr&ver=4000&template=pip3&zone=pp&pid=10407)
SE K810 : 106 x 48 x 17 (http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=fr&lc=fr&ver=4000&template=pip3&zone=pp&pid=10804)
il y a quand m&#234;me une diff&#233;rence de 5 mm d'&#233;paisseur, non n&#233;gligeable et progr&#232;s &#224; noter donc.


----------



## Kortisonne (7 Février 2007)

Dimensions du "K800i" prise sur le site FNAC http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/article....ID=09ECD963A-245F-6069-9B1B-C1C566DE85F6&Fr=2 d&#233;sol&#233; pour cette erreur.

Les dimensions que j'ai indiqu&#233;es pour le "K810i" proviennent du fichier de pr&#233;sentation &#224; la presse .pdf, qui est t&#233;l&#233;chargeable sur le site SonyEricsson, http://www.es-wird-fruehling.de/da/upload/1170758775.pdf

(page 4)
:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)




----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2007)




----------



## lilou07 (22 Mai 2007)

et voilà d'autres photos du sony-ericsson k810i :










un test du sony-ericsson K810i assez complet est disponible sur http://www.graphmobile.com/test/sony-ericsson-k810i.htm

+++


----------



## La mouette (22 Mai 2007)

Des photos: ici


----------



## La mouette (26 Mai 2007)

J'ai fait un plugin pour K810i : ici


----------



## yret (31 Mai 2007)

Le seul problème que je lui trouve, c'est qu'il n'apporte pas grand chose par rapport au K800i si ce n'est du point de vue design (cache-objectif plus fin) et poids (104g contre 115) à une époque où la concurrence sort des produits de plus en plus performants (Nokia N95 par exemple avec son APN 5MP ou sa video bien meilleure... )...


----------



## La mouette (31 Mai 2007)

Le N95 et le K810i ne sont pas dans la même catégorie. 

Peut-être que SE va combler son "retard" le 15 juin. Il y aura une conférence de presse à Paris ce jour là pour l'annonce de nouveaux produits


----------



## benjamin (31 Mai 2007)

Et toujours aucune nouvelle du K850 dont quelques photos avaient circul&#233; en d&#233;but d'ann&#233;e? Car lui est plus int&#233;ressant (je n'ai pas achet&#233; le W880, car je veux une radio).
J'irai faire un tour &#224; la conf'...


----------



## La mouette (31 Mai 2007)

C'est sur invitation


----------



## benjamin (12 Juin 2007)

Suffit de demander.
Je vous ferai de belles photos.


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2007)

Veinard  

Et cette fois le déplacement en vaudra la peine


----------



## benjamin (12 Juin 2007)

La conf de presse est &#224; 9h30, puis d&#233;mo entre 11h30 et 14 heures, mais j'aurai trop peu de temps pour &#231;a.
On verra pour le pr&#234;t.


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2007)

Il y a une conf&#233;rence en Allemagne le 14, alors on en saura d&#233;j&#224; un peu sur les pr&#233;sentation du 15 &#224; Paris


----------



## benjamin (12 Juin 2007)

Oui, et tant mieux. A cette heure-l&#224;, il y a la pr&#233;sentation de la G&#233;n&#233;ration 5 d'Archos.


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2007)

http://www.sonyericsson.com/timemasters3/


----------



## benjamin (14 Juin 2007)

Oui, j'ai vu &#231;a hier. Ils font monter la pression.
Aucune info sur ce que &#231;a peut &#234;tre ?
Parce que l'invit' fran&#231;aise parle juste des derni&#232;res g&#233;n&#233;rations de mobile Walkman et Cybershot...


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2007)

il semblerait qu'il y aura 5 mod&#232;les dont une montre la MBW-200 ..pour le reste


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2007)

Certains ne savent pas garder un secret:

http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2007/...s-sony-ericsson-announces-w910-w960-and-k850/


----------



## benjamin (14 Juin 2007)

J'ai vu &#231;a.


----------



## JoMac (17 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai fait un plugin pour K810i : ici



Merci. Mais j'avais souvenir que tu expliquais, sur ce site, le fonctionnement de ces plugins.
Hélas le site semble avoir changé et je n'arrive rien à faire de l'archive disponible


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2007)

Tu crées un dossier PhonePlugins dans DD-> bibliothèques et le tour est joué


----------



## CarlitO (18 Juin 2007)

Encore cette foutu molette!

Celle de mon K700i est bloquée et ne fonctionne plus que pour aller vers le haut. Pareil pour mon T68i que j'avais avant, certaines directions de la molette se sont bloquées au fil du temps.


----------



## marcooo (30 Juin 2007)

Désolé la mouette mais je suis un  novice. Je viens d'acheter le k810i (qui est mal je dois le dire) et voilà qu'isync ne le gère pas. J'ai installé ton plugin, fait un dossier dans Bibliothèque mais ca ne marche pas.
Comment faut-il faire??


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

Il faut le synchroniser via l'utilitaire Bluetooth " configurer un appareil bluetooth"


----------



## marcooo (1 Juillet 2007)

merci, j'ai en effet utilisé l'utilitaire de préférence système de bluetooth pour faire reconnaître le k810i à mon ordi mais n'ai pas réussi pour autant à synchroniser mes contacts de carnet d'adresses et ical (comme je le faisait avant avec mon k750 via iSync).
Une fois le k810i jumelé avec le mac, comment fait-on pour synchroniser les contacts, le calendrier? iSync ne reconnaît toujours pas le téléphone...


----------



## marcooo (1 Juillet 2007)

c'est tout bon!!!! 
J'ai trouvé la solution....mettre le plugin au bon endroit!
tout est synchronisé, merci
;-)


----------



## La mouette (1 Juillet 2007)

Content pour toi


----------



## macaddicted (2 Juillet 2007)

comme une lettre à la poste  

merci beaucoup La mouette


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Avec plaisir, j'adore faire des plugin


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour !


J'apporte mon grain de sel niveau questions ^^ 


J'ai envie de me débarasser de mon SPV C600 qui commence à me gonfler, même avec themissingsync, il me gave 

Ras les baskets de Windaube Mobile en fait 




J'ai voulu attendre l'iPhone mais... non en fait. Le N73 m'a beaucoup attiré... et j'suis tombé sur le K810i, que j'trouve particulièrement beau.
Comme les caractéristiques sont les mêmes, il me semble, que sur le K800i, j'aurais donc voulu savoir si à l'heure actuelle, il n'y avait plus de problèmes de synchro entre le K810i et mon OSX.4.10.1.1  :rateau: (contacts, agenda...) 


Ca peut paraître débile, mais j'suis néophyte en SE 
J'ai toujours utilisé, enfin, subi, les WIndaube Mobile 



Voilou, donc la question est, sachant que j'ai les moyens, ou que j'les aurai à la fin de l'été, de l'acheter : puis-je foncer sans aucune crainte vers ce K810i ? :love:


----------



## La mouette (6 Juillet 2007)

J'ai déplacé ton message dans ce sujet, il y a tout ce que tu cherches sur 2 pages


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2007)

Ah, je te remercie, j'n'avais pas assez cherch&#233; 

Thanx


----------



## michelv (11 Juillet 2007)

La mouette merci pour le plugin

Je viens d'achetté le K810i c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas très différent de mes deux k800 que je possedais a part le look. Sinon c'est un très bon gsm


----------



## macaddicted (11 Juillet 2007)

j'arrive &#224; me connecter sur internet avec le K810I, je croyais &#234;tre en 3G, que nenni :rateau: en GPRS  

comment dois je parametrer le MB et le SE pour surfer en 3G ?
surtout que je vais partir qq mois en nomade, le 3G sera ma planche de surf de secours :love:


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

Va voir sur ce site pour les scripts UMTS

http://www.taniwha.org.uk/


----------



## macaddicted (11 Juillet 2007)

merci, j'y cours


----------



## barbanouille (16 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

On vient de m'offrir un k810i et je voulais savoir si je peux le synchroniser sur un PB Titanium G4 1ghz (sans bluetooth). Le câble fourni suffit t'il?

Merci d'avance pour vos précieuses réponses



Poissondezil a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> 
> J'apporte mon grain de sel niveau questions ^^
> ...


----------



## barbanouille (23 Juillet 2007)

Merci pr tous ces renseignements utiles, bonne journée à vous


----------



## totomao (26 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir
Merci La Mouette pour ton tuto. Je viens de recevoir mon sony K 810, et je synchronise ical et le carnet d'adresse, c le top.
J'ai encore sans abuser deux questions à te ou vous soumettre
.
Je n'arrive pas à synchro les photos que je mets à mes contacts ds le carnet d'adresses de mon macbook, sur mon phone... probeme de taille ou ce n'est ce pas possible?

La deuxieme, un exemple, dans ical je marque travail du samedi au lundi (en journée entiere). Sur mon phone apres synchro, il me marque travail le vendredi à 23 h jusqu'a lundi. Pareil pour les rdv d'une heure, il ya une heure de décalage (en avance sur mon phone).   Je precise que j'ai bien la meme heure réglée sur mon phone et mon mac.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## totomao (26 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir
Je me reponds. Je crois que j'ai trouvé en changeant les fuseaux horaires et heure d'été de mon phone.


----------



## totomao (26 Juillet 2007)

Oups boulette. Il m'indique deux heures d'avance sur le mess que je vient d'envoyer, il est 21h33 au moment ou j'ecris


----------



## islacoulxii (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est vraiment possible d'ttribuer les photos des contacts du carnet d'adresse au photo du repertoire du GSM ??? :s


----------



## totomao (27 Juillet 2007)

J'ai pas reussi


----------



## islacoulxii (27 Juillet 2007)

il me semblait bien :d


----------



## La mouette (28 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas possible


----------



## totoffff (1 Août 2007)

Bonjours à tous, heureux possesseur dun K810i depuis peu, jaurais une question à vous poser.

Lorsque je le connecte à mon Ibook via le câble USB jai deux périphériques qui montent, celui du téléphone et celui de la carte.

Au moment du retrait, seul celui du téléphone se démonte celui de la carte refuse en me disant quelle est utilisée.

Je suis donc obligé de retirer le cordon et donc jai droit au fameux «  le périphérique ne sest pas retiré correctement . »

Que faire ?

Merci davance.


----------



## totoffff (2 Août 2007)

Je n'arrive plus &#224; &#233;diter mon premier post mais en fait c'est le premier de "Phone" ou "Phone card" que je souhaite d&#233;monter qui ne pose pas de probl&#232;mec'est le second qui refuse.

En d&#233;couvrant le K810 je d&#233;couvre aussi des petits soucis :

Je n&#8217;arrive pas &#224; mettre une photo par contact ainsi que la sonnerie sp&#233;cifique

Je n&#8217;arrive pas activer la commande vocale pour appeler mes contacts. 
Quand j&#8217;arrive &#224; l&#8217;action &#171; Nvle cmde &#187; si je fais ajouter, il me dit : &#171;  aucune information dispo &#187; ???

Merci d&#8217;avance.

J&#8217;ai SFR comme op&#233;rateur.

PS: passer d'un 3310 &#224; un K810 &#231;a change ........


----------



## La mouette (2 Août 2007)

Pour la photos des contacts ce n'est pas possible

Pour la commande vocale voir le tuto plus haut


----------



## Pouasson (2 Août 2007)

J'viens de l'acheter, ce t&#233;l&#233;phone est une bombe 

J'adore 


Merci pour le plug iSync


----------



## totoffff (3 Août 2007)

Pour les commandes vocales, je crois avoir compris qu&#8217;elles ne fonctionnent qu&#8217;avec un kit main libre &#8230;. Si c&#8217;est bien &#231;a en tout cas c&#8217;est dommage.

Et sinon je n&#8217;arrive pas non plus &#224; assigner une sonnerie diff&#233;rente pour chaque  profiles.
Une sonnerie agressive pour l&#8217;ext&#233;rieur et une cool pour la maison.
J&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression d&#8217;&#234;tre oblig&#233; de les changer a chaque fois manuellement &#8230;

Merci d&#8217;avance la Mouette.


----------



## totoffff (6 Août 2007)

Un petit UP pour mon problème, j'arrive toujours pas à assigner une sonnerie différente par
profile.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2007)

JE crois que ce n'est pas possible malheureusement.
J'ai aussi essayé mais je n'y suis pas arrivé.
Je vais retenter la manuvre ce soir


----------



## Alice (7 Août 2007)

Pour tes pbmes, Totof, je connais, en tout cas plus ou moins.

Je viens de changer mon K700 pour le même 810 que toi. Après avoir bcp pesté contre SE (j'y reviendrai) il semble toujours que ce soit le fabricant le plus "connecté" à nos ptits Macs, et chuis fidèle à la Mouette des conseils duquel je n'ai eu qu'à me féliciter. 

Pour ton pbme via le câble USB jai exactement le même, deux périphériques qui montent, celui du téléphone et celui de la carte, et le message quand je finis par débrancher, n'ayant pas trouvé le moyen d'ejecter. J'ai un peu paniqué au départ, bon, pour les 3 fois où j'ai agi, j'ai pas vu pour l'instant de cata, mais bon. En fait, c'est pour récuperer mes photos et "implanter" les sonneries que je bidouille que je trouvais le cable idéal (plus rapide que le bluetooth et plus intuitif).

Je comprends ton pbme de musique "générique" différente selon les modes. Je ne m'ensuis jamais préoccupée perso car ma sonnerie par défaut est la même depuis des années et me convient quelque soit le mode. mais ce n'est pas celle qui sonne le plus souvent. En fait, j'ai plein de boulot qd je change de téléphone car j'affecte à mes principaux interlocuteurs une sonnerie et une photo (ou image) personnalisée. Comme toi, j'ai été rata décue de ne pouvoir rapatrier les illustrations de carnet d'adresse que je tiens soigneusement à jour, double travail donc, comme avec mon 700. Donc moi ma sonnerie par défaut est la même qu'elle que soit le mode, et mes sonneries affectées aussi, elles sont simplement plus ou moins fortes.

Je pratique comme ça depuis mon premier Nokia (dans lequel la notion de groupe etait pratique: on pouvait affecter une même sonnerie à tt un groupe) parce que le mobile est très présent dans ma journée de boulot et je sais dés les premières notes si c'est perso, ou quel style de taf pointe son nez. Bon là (SE), c'est un peu plus laborieux, je determine une sonnerie et je vais un par un reperer les numeros que je vais lui affecter. C'est fastidieux mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux.

En revanche , l'erreur qu'il semble ne pas falloir commettre ( et si je me trompe, merci de me dire où je buggue) c'est avec iSync. Très bien de synchroniser carnet d'adresse et le SE au début, on récupère bien plein d'infos des Vcards (chic le 810, enfin les adresses, c'est plutot fondamental). Mais après, chaque fois que je veux ajouter un contact dans le SE, je transferre sa fiche par bluetooth. Parce que si je passe par iSync...je perds tous mes fameux réglages  musique photo et après 4 ou 5 experiences mauvaises et répétitives je n'ose plus passer par iSync, j'en bave trop de tout recommencer. 
Au fait mes vCards de carnet d'adresse sont en 2.1 roman occidental. la 3 n'a jamais marché entre mes SE et carnet adresse. Dites docteur c'est grave ?

Bon Tof, je ne te suis pas vraiment utile , mais en insistant sur nos graves problèmes existentiels, on fait vivre ce post, et c'est toujours bien de savoir qu'on n'est pas tout seul. Tu vois au moins grace à toi je sais que ça ne vient pas d'Orange, puisque tu est SFR et que on a les mêmes symptomes
à +


----------



## totoffff (8 Août 2007)

Pour mon problème de sonnerie voilà ce que j'ai trouvé:


il faut inclure la sonnerie dans un thème avec le logiciel Theme Creator.

Car depuis le K800 on ne peut plus assigner directement une sonnerie différente par profile.

Je trouve que c'est quand même une lacune de la part de SE.


----------



## Jdrien (21 Août 2007)

ReBonjour,

je dois renouveller mon T610 (que j'ai cassé j'avoue) et je vais poser les mêmes questions que celles concernant le K610i.
La synchro marche grace à un plugin (merci La Mouette ) (c'est fou que le K800i soit pris en charge par iSync et pas celui-ci non ?), pouvez vous me dire les champs qu'il a et qu'il synchronise ? (car sur mon T610 pas de champs adresse...or à priori le K810i les gère ?)

1) Carnet d'adresse : 
- combien de numéros ?
- combien d'adresses mail ?
- adresse : rue, ville, CP, pays ?
- photo -> à priori non (comme le T610) mais on peut quand même affecter une photo à un contact sur le SE directement non quand même ???)
- date anniv ?
- autre ?

2) iCal :
- taches avec commentaires ?
- rdv avec commentaire ?

3) autre ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## Jdrien (21 Août 2007)

Jdrien a dit:


> ReBonjour,
> 
> je dois renouveller mon T610 (que j'ai cassé j'avoue) et je vais poser les mêmes questions que celles concernant le K610i.
> La synchro marche grace à un plugin (merci La Mouette ) (c'est fou que le K800i soit pris en charge par iSync et pas celui-ci non ?), pouvez vous me dire les champs qu'il a et qu'il synchronise ? (car sur mon T610 pas de champs adresse...or à priori le K810i les gère ?)
> ...


J'avais oublié une autre question : y en a t'ils qui sont sous Orange, et si oui, l'option Track-Id existe bien ? car j'ai cru lire sur un site que ce n'était pas le cas...

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pouasson (21 Août 2007)

Pour ta derni&#232;re question, j'ai (h&#233;las) la version op&#233;rateur Orange, et le TrackID n'est (h&#233;las) pas disponible ...


----------



## Jdrien (22 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Pour ta dernière question, j'ai (hélas) la version opérateur Orange, et le TrackID n'est (hélas) pas disponible ...


Euh...c'est limite arnaque çà non ? on choisit un telephone pour ses fonctionalités, et l'opérateur en supprime....sans en informer le consommateur en fait non ????
C'est spécifié quelque part ? sur l'emballage ? dans la doc ? où il doit y avoir quelque part écrit en petit "l'opérateur se reserve le droit de...." 

Quelqu'un d'autre dans ce cas ? ou sous Orange et avec TrackId ????

Bonne journée


----------



## Pouasson (22 Août 2007)

Il me semble que cette fonction ne marche qu'avec la version nue du t&#233;l&#233;phone... Je ne connais pas les autres op&#233;rateurs, mais sur tous les t&#233;l&#233;phone estampill&#233;s Orange que j'ai eu, il y avait leur firmware &#224; eux dedans, avec leurs modifs et restrictions.... c'est vrai que c'est casse-bonbons...


----------



## Jdrien (22 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Il me semble que cette fonction ne marche qu'avec la version nue du téléphone... Je ne connais pas les autres opérateurs, mais sur tous les téléphone estampillés Orange que j'ai eu, il y avait leur firmware à eux dedans, avec leurs modifs et restrictions.... c'est vrai que c'est casse-bonbons...


Oui, à lire les forums, il semble qu'ils mettent tous leur firmware à leur sauce, après, c'est le loto ! Je pense que je vais me pencher vers une version nue, de toute façon vu la reduction due à ma fidelite chez Orange, je vais pas perdre grand chose, à moins que j'aille voir vers un autre opérateur...Comme tous les fournisseurs (internet et autre...) vaut mieux être nouveau client que ancien...enfin c'est un aute débat....
Je vais continuer mes recherches...
PS : à moins que le firmware depende du forfait/abonnement que l'on prend ? genre si on a pas l'accès necessaire (internet ou autre) il desactive la fonction ?

Si quelqu'un passe par là et veut bien rajouter son expérience et/ou ses connaissances....merci d'avance...


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2007)

En général les version opérateur bloques, les version nues fonctionnent


----------



## Jdrien (22 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> En général les version opérateur bloques, les version nues fonctionnent


Merci pour ta contribution La mouette 
Comme je suis en pleine prospection et donc dans le sujet, pour être sur d'avoir bien compris, en prenant l'exemple du TrackId de ce K810i : les kits avec forfaits/abonnements operateur ont de forte chance d'etre "brides", par contre, en version nue (plus cher) : on a aucun bridage, c'est le firmware d'origine, il fonctionne avec n'importe quel forfait/abont operateur ? (chose qu'on peut obtenir en flashant le tel mais en perdant la garantie je crois)


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2007)

Oui les versions nues, fonctionnent avec tout les opérateurs


----------



## kibo (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Alors voila, j'ai un K800 avec un PowerBook G4 et un ami qui a un K810 avec MacBook Pro je lui ai installé le Plug de La mouette mais chez moi la fonction "accéder aux réseau sur K800" marche et chez lui "accéder aux réseau sur K810" ne marche pas.

Pour être sûr j'ai essayé d'installer aussi le K810 sur le PowerBook et ca ne marche pas non plus.

Ma question est : y a-t-il qqn qui a réussi à utiliser cette fonction tellement pratique pour accéder à Internet n'importe où via telephone?

Merci de votre réponse

P.S. les deux mac ont été mis à jour correctement.


----------



## macaddicted (23 Août 2007)

Va voir sur ce site pour les scripts UMTS

http://www.taniwha.org.uk


----------



## Jdrien (23 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Il me semble que cette fonction ne marche qu'avec la version nue du téléphone... Je ne connais pas les autres opérateurs, mais sur tous les téléphone estampillés Orange que j'ai eu, il y avait leur firmware à eux dedans, avec leurs modifs et restrictions.... c'est vrai que c'est casse-bonbons...


Bon, j'ai vu des posts ou certains avaient l'option avec Orange, d'autres non...j'ai rendu visite à des agences Orange : ils connaissent pas l'option, j'ai appele le service Client : idem...je trouve çà grave quand même !
M'enfin, j'ai commandé une version nue, je testerais....


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2007)

Les versions Orange n'ont pas cette oprions. Ceux qui disent l'avoir doivent avoir un abo. Orange avec une version nue.


----------



## kibo (24 Août 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> Va voir sur ce site pour les scripts UMTS
> 
> http://www.taniwha.org.uk




J'en d&#233;duis que vous arrivez &#224; acc&#233;der sans pb avec la fonction "acc&#233;der au r&#233;seau sur ..." avec le K810i?

J'ai oujours pas r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;gler son pb... ca viens peut &#234;tre du t&#233;l&#233;phone...

Et puis franchement, je ne suis pas s&#251;r d'avoir tous compris de ce que j'ai &#224; faire sur http://www.taniwha.org.uk... Scripts, PPP...

Et puis d'abord, pourquoi cette fonction n'existe que sur les SE et non avec les Nokia par exemple. N73 de ma femme ne permet pas d'avoir cette fonction et je suis oblig&#233; de passer par launch2net...


----------



## macaddicted (24 Août 2007)

simple script de modem pour faire reconnaitre le K810I et acceder au net  
à placer dans les scripts modem pour que le Mac le retrouve puis créer une connection via le SE, ça marche


----------



## kibo (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Est-il Possible de voir un streaming video émanant d'une caméra IP?

Ce qui m'intérésse en faite c'est de voir avec le K810 et mon abonnement 3G les images qui sont prises par la caméra IP de chez moi.

Je sais que pour les Windows Mobile il existe *ViewCommander mais pour SE?*

Merci,


----------



## silvio (3 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Les versions Orange n'ont pas cette oprions. Ceux qui disent l'avoir doivent avoir un abo. Orange avec une version nue.


euh ... et comment fait-on pour écraser la version Orange ...
malgré tous mes efforts, je ne suis pas toujours aps arrivé à synchro mon k610i avec mon mac ... 
et ça me gave, mais alors d'une puissance 
suis passé par le SC Orange, par le SC Sony-Ericsson : en gros démmerde-toi, quoique chez Orange, ils ont réellement essayé de m'aider


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2007)

Après 6 mois tu dois pouvoir avoir les codes pour désimlocker ton mobile


----------



## Jdrien (4 Septembre 2007)

Bon, je viens donner de mes nouvelles...

pour vous dire que j'ai donc acheté le K810I version nue...dèjà c'est un très beau téléphone et qui répond très bien à mes besoins ! Le Track-Id fonctionne, c'est trop fort ce truc ;-)
Synchro agenda/contacts...avec la rue, code postal et tout et tout ! :-((( le champs remarques est tronqué à 40 caractères mais bon....
Puis après avoir télécharger les configs WAP Orange sur le site de Sony, j'ai été très surpris !!! : je n'avais pas fait gaffe avant, mais il y a l'option Bluetooth "Accéder au reseau sur K810I" qui permet de surfer via le SE et qui fonctionne...sans rien paramétrer d'autre ! et sans telecharger de srcipts ! 
Par contre je sais pas si j'etais en 3G ou en GPRS...comment on sait ?????
Puis au niveau des taches : les priorités sont bien transférées sur le SE, mais je ne sais pas comment en créer sur le SE avec un niveau de priorité à choisir ...??????
J'ai encore pas mal de choses à creuser, mais il est top ! 
Bonne soirée
PS : merci pour le Plugin La Mouette


----------



## totoffff (4 Septembre 2007)

Je narrive pas à envoyer de MMS avec mon 810, je prends une photo ensuite je fais envoyer MMS, si elle est prise en haute résolution, il me demande de la réduire, je dis Ok.
Sinon je la prends directement en VGA, mais après lenvoi, jai toujours le même message qui saffiche.

*** Format de message corrompu ***

Avez-vous une idée du problème.
Jai désactivé la 3G je ne sais pas si ça peut avoir un rapport.
Et ma carte SIM date car avec mon millenium ils me demandent 20 pour l'upgrader.

Ce nest pas facile de passer dun Nokia 3310 à un 810 lol.

Merci davance.


----------



## macaddicted (5 Septembre 2007)

je viens de verifier le track id sur mon K810I en abo orange pro, bin ça fonctionne


----------



## Pouasson (5 Septembre 2007)

Jdrien > Il faut aller dans "r&#233;glages", "connectivit&#233;", "r&#233;seaux mobiles" et tu choisis GSM ou 3G 


totoff > Moi la 3G est d&#233;sactiv&#233;e, j'r&#233;duis aussi la photo comme il le demande, mais &#231;a marche... donc j'pense pas que ce soit li&#233; &#224; la 3G... :-\


----------



## Jdrien (5 Septembre 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Jdrien > Il faut aller dans "réglages", "connectivité", "réseaux mobiles" et tu choisis GSM ou 3G
> 
> Merci...dans ce menu, à la fin j'ai 1) GSM et 3G 2) Seulement GSM, j'ai bien sur mis le 1) et il est sensé basculer en GSM s'il ne capte pas la 3G, mais comment le savoir ?
> 
> ...


----------



## macaddicted (7 Septembre 2007)

Jdrien a dit:


> @macaddicted : super pour toi...soit c'est le loto ou...peut être en fonction de l'abonnement souscrit ? tu as lequel ?



abo orange pro


----------



## totoffff (17 Septembre 2007)

totoffff a dit:


> Je narrive pas à envoyer de MMS avec mon 810, je prends une photo ensuite je fais envoyer MMS, si elle est prise en haute résolution, il me demande de la réduire, je dis Ok.
> Sinon je la prends directement en VGA, mais après lenvoi, jai toujours le même message qui saffiche.
> 
> *** Format de message corrompu ***
> ...




Jai trouvé la solution en fait, jappelle automatique en masqué et, dans mon répertoire, je rajoute au numéro de mes contacts *31# pour quil puisse voir que cest moi qui les appel.

Donc pour envoyer un MMS je suis obligé denlever le *31# sinon jai droit a ce fameux « format de message corrompu »

Connaissez vous une astuce pour que je puisse continuer à appeler en masquer, et que je puisse envoyer directement des MMS sans avoir à modifier le numéro.

Je pense dailleurs que je dois avoir le même problème avec les SMS


Merci davance.


----------



## islacoulxii (20 Septembre 2007)

Tu fais dans le meme nom le mobile: num normal ; le bureau numero avec *31 ...


----------



## totoffff (2 Octobre 2007)

Apr&#232;s de nombreux tests c'est bien la meilleure solution.

Merci islacoulxii .


----------



## Cricri (2 Novembre 2007)

On fait comment pour l'envoie de SMS avec Carnet d'adresses dans LEOPARD ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2007)

On peut plus , cette fonction a disparu


----------



## Cricri (3 Novembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> On peut plus , cette fonction a disparu


Apple l'a enlevé ou il faut attendre une solution, ou les deux ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Un ami a achet&#233; un K810i (moi j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; garder mon K&#232;(&#224;i pour le moment  ), et il est comme moi sur Bouygues.
Seul hic, lui ne peut ni envoyer ni recevoir de MMS, contrairement &#224; moi.
On a tent&#233; de rentrer les r&#233;glages par envoie de SMS depuis le site de bouygues, celui-ci nous indique que ce t&#233;l&#233;phone n'est pas support&#233; pour les services multimedias.

Depuis le site de SE, il n e re&#231;oit pas le SMS de r&#233;glage non plus.

Une autre solution &#224; proposer ? Le service client n'a pas pu lui r&#233;gler son souci, idem en boutique Bouygues...

merci d'avance 

Eddy


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (5 Novembre 2007)

Personne n'a rencontre ce souci, ou personne n'est chez bouygues?


----------



## yret (9 Novembre 2007)

Je suis chez Bouygues et j'hésite à me laisser tenter par ce beau téléphone que je peux maintenant avoir pour presque rien en renouvellement: ou alors Nokia 6300, Samsung G600 ou E950 ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## lio34 (10 Novembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu cr&#233;es un dossier PhonePlugins dans DD-> biblioth&#232;ques et le tour est jou&#233;



Il me semble avoir tout suivi &#224; la lettre mais rien n'y fait, j'ai une erreur de communication apr&#232;s qu'il semble faire la synchro : connect&#233;&#8230;traitement des changements&#8230;application des changements&#8230; et soudain erreur de communication (aussi indiqu&#233; sur le mobile). Help !

O&#249; est l'erreur ?


----------



## lio34 (10 Novembre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Personne n'a rencontre ce souci, ou personne n'est chez bouygues?



Comme Yret, je viens de c&#233;der pour un K810i pour 35 euros. Je suis chez Bouygues et j'ai pas de soucis pour envoyer des MMS (texte + photo)
Par contre, je gal&#233;re pour que mon Powerbook veuille bien faire la mise-&#224;-jour contacts et agenda&#8230;


----------



## lio34 (11 Novembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai fait un plugin pour K810i : ici


Pour apporter un peu plus d'info, je pr&#233;cise que :
- Le mobile affiche "Echec de la connexion Bluetooth" qd j'essaie de me connecter &#224; l'ordi via le menu Bluetooth> Mes periph&#233;riques
- L'ordi parcours le mobile sans probl&#232;me via le menu

La proc&#233;dure d'install que je suis :
- effacer le tel de la liste des pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s bluetooth et de Isync
- desactive BT sur le powerbook et le mobile
- quitte Isync
- creation du dossier PhonePlugins dans Biblioth&#233;que
- download du dossier SonyEricsson-K810.phoneplugin sur le site
- glisser/deposer du dossier dans PhonePlugins
- active BT sur le powerbook et le mobile
- ouverture d'Assistant r&#233;glages Bluetooth
- suivi de la proc&#233;dure d'installation en laissant cocher l'utilisation pour la connexion au web
- Isync s'ouvre seul avec l'icone du mobile qui apparait
- termine l'install' BT
- Click sur "Synchroniser les appareils"
- Ca tourne un moment et d'un coup il affiche sur le mobile 'Echec de la session, communication interrompue" et sur le powerbook "Echec de la synchronisation".

L'historique Isync dit :

12:12:04		 Connexion &#224; LionelK810
12:12:06		 Appareil "LionelK810" connect&#233;
12:12:06		 R&#233;ception des modifications de "LionelK810" en cours.
12:12:07		 "LionelK810" a fini de recevoir des changements
12:12:07		 "LionelK810" Traitement des changements...
12:12:35		 Traitement de l'engin de "LionelK810" termin&#233;
12:12:35		 Application des changements &#224; "LionelK810"
12:12:37	Erreur	 [LionelK810] Une erreur inattendue s&#8217;est produite.
12:12:37	Erreur	 La synchronisation de l'appareil "LionelK810" a &#233;chou&#233;

En desespoir de cause, j'ai achet&#233; le plugin de Feisar mais j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me. J'en d&#233;duis donc que ca viendrait d'un mauvais r&#233;glage sur le mobile. Mais lequel ?

Vos avis ?


----------



## lio34 (11 Novembre 2007)

Bon après avoir passé 2 jours sur ce satané pb, j'ai enfin réussi à le synchroniser  . Je vais pas passer en revue tout ce que j'ai fait et dans quel ordre mais voici deux liens qui permettent déjà d'éliminer qq soucis :

> Le support de Feisar
> iSync 2.2: About syncing phones

Enfin j'ai fini par comprendre que le problème se situait au niveau d'Ical qui bloquait sur la rubrique "Anniversaire" (en lecture seule) qui découle automatiquement des dates d'anniv' qu'on rentre dans "Carnet d'adresse". Tout ce temps de perdu pour un détail à la "biiiip" !


----------



## lio34 (12 Novembre 2007)

Dans la phase d'installation du mobile, quel script de modem avez-vous choisi pour la connexion modem par le FAI (j'ai pas de forfait rapide) ? J'ai toute une serie de "Ericsson R520" et de "Ericsson T39" chacun d&#233;clin&#233;s en plusieurs version.
Mon id&#233;e est de me servir du mobile pour me connecter sur le net.
Pour info, mon FAI est Alice et je suis chez Bouygues.


----------



## totoffff (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,


Je viens de faire le ménage dans mon carnet dadresse et je voudrais le transférer sur mon K810i.

Le problème cest si la syncro seffectue correctement, dans mon téléphone cest toujours la pagaille car il y a toujours les anciens contacts qui se chevauchent.

Je voudrais donc effacer tous les contacts du téléphone ainsi que de la SIM, et importer mon carnet dadresse pour supprimer les doublons.

Jai fait plein dessais mais sans réussite.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## tantoillane (25 Décembre 2007)

Quel sont les réglages optimales (que se soit lu par le K810i, mais que la qualité soit l meilleur possible) dans QT pro pour convertir une video pour le K810i ?

Merci

PS: La Mouette, c'est toi qui m'a fait découvrir ce téléphone, et voilà, je l'ai ...  :rateau:


----------



## nadiouska (13 Mars 2008)

Je possède un sony ericsson K810i depuis peu et depuis peu je sis passer a mac
J'ai telecharger le pluging  pour le tel et puis que faut il faire?
J'ai essayer de le telecharger via bluethood mais il refuse il dis que le téléphone n'est pas compatible 
Le mac le reconnaît , mais impossible de le synchroniser

Que faut il faire étape par étape vu que je suis novice dans le domaine de mac?

Est ce qu'il y a des programme a retirer du tel, et comment le faire fonctionner avec ical, carnet d'adresse......

Merci


----------



## yvesseg (26 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour a tous 
j'ai un Sony Ericsson k810i et j'ai un souci je n'arrive pas a utiliser la commande vocale pour appeler mes contacts  j'ai pourtant activé l'option commande vocale mais rien n'y fait cela ne marche toujours pas. La commande vocale fonctionne t'elle qu'avec un kit main libre ?!
Merci d'avance


----------



## totoffff (26 Juillet 2008)

il me semble effectivement que ce ne soit possible qu'avec le Kit main libre ...


----------



## yvesseg (26 Juillet 2008)

ok merci


----------

